# Trouble acessing Cadet-Word



## Sgt_McWatt (7 Nov 2004)

Hello,
I have had trouble acessing cadet world from my home PC. I am not sure what the problem is though. I type in the site and I get re directed here.
http://search.msn.com/dnserror.aspx?FORM=DNSAS&q=www.cadet-world.com
Any help is welcome.
Regards,


----------



## Burrows (7 Nov 2004)

mines working..try emailing SLt Urbanoski or One of the other Site Staff.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (8 Nov 2004)

I'm also unable to access CadetWorld.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (8 Nov 2004)

Ok so it's not just me. There has to be a reason why we cant access it.
Regards,


----------



## Sharpey (8 Nov 2004)

It works fine, just type in www.cadet-world.com then go to the forums


----------



## Zoomie (8 Nov 2004)

I just tried the link above and it didn't work for me either..  It may be whatever ISP we are using and wherever this website is being hosted.  I am using Shaw Cable.


----------



## CaptPilk (8 Nov 2004)

It might be that your computer is not keeping the cookies... Try going to www.cadet-world.com and press the refresh button or F5...

Hope this helps,


G.D. Pilkington
Project Co-ordinator
Cadet-World.com


----------

